# Finding jobs in Abu Dhabi



## goldisking

I'm planning to find a job once I'm in AD on a tourist visa. I understand I can't start the job right away and has to get my visa converted. Is it possible to do it without leaving the UAE? Also, is it possible getting a job outside of your field of study to get a work visa? I have an MFA in Motion Pictures and TV and wonder if work in the media, video, film is hard to find in AD. I understand that I can just make a copy of my diploma and have it notarized and get a stamp from the Ministry of Foreign Affair. Do I need to get a copy of my transcript notarized before moving to AD too? Can I get them both attested once I'm in AD? How much is the cost to do that? Thank you!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Do the notarized and attesting in the usa. Do a search for attesting documents on the dubai forum. It has been went over and is explained thoroughly in a few threads. 

Can not help you in that field for abu dhabi. In dubai, you could look in media city. Not sure but would think they will have something similar in abu dhabi. Maybe someone will come along that can assist.


----------



## goldisking

*Not currently living in the USA*



Jynxgirl said:


> Do the notarized and attesting in the usa. Do a search for attesting documents on the dubai forum. It has been went over and is explained thoroughly in a few threads.
> 
> Can not help you in that field for abu dhabi. In dubai, you could look in media city. Not sure but would think they will have something similar in abu dhabi. Maybe someone will come along that can assist.


Thank you for your reply. I'm not living in the USA right now and I probably won't be able to go back to get my certificate and master degree diploma notarized and attested. I'm currently living in Thailand. Is it possible I can go to the US embassy in Thailand and have copies of my diploma and certificate notarized? If so, the next step is to get them attested at the UAE embassy in Thailand?

I also have a bachelor degree from a Thai university. Do I also need to get it attested since I will have my master degree diploma notarized and attested?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sabahan

Hi Goldisking,

Don't know whether you have sorted out your degree notarization question. I am in a similar, but less complicated, situation currently. I can perhaps give you a few pointers from what I have pieced together.

I am a Canadian with a British degree. The notarizing of a degree certificate is only the first step. Notarizing is only to validate the photocopy as authentic. This can be done by a notary public or by the foreign office of the country issuing the degree. At least, this is the case for the Canadian and British degrees.The UAE Embassies in Canada and Britain use various terms such as legalize and certified for this notarizing step.

After notarizing, I have to get the degree attested to by the UAE Embassy. It is this attestation by the UAE Embassy which is then recognised in the UAE. Since my degree is from Britain, the UAE Embassy in Canada cannot attest to it. I have to first have a photocopy certified by the British Council in Canada. This certification is to authenticate the photocopy to the original. Then I have to send the certified copy to the Foreign Office in the UK for their certification and then finally have it sent to the UAE Embassy in London for their attestation.

So, for your Thai degree, you can and have to get it certified and attested to in Thailand. For your US degrees, you will have to get them attested to in the US. In all cases, you will first have to start with the original. All these can be done by mail. Check the respective UAE Embassy web-sites for further info and contact them for clarification.

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## goldisking

*Thank you!*



Sabahan said:


> Hi Goldisking,
> 
> Don't know whether you have sorted out your degree notarization question. I am in a similar, but less complicated, situation currently. I can perhaps give you a few pointers from what I have pieced together.
> 
> I am a Canadian with a British degree. The notarizing of a degree certificate is only the first step. Notarizing is only to validate the photocopy as authentic. This can be done by a notary public or by the foreign office of the country issuing the degree. At least, this is the case for the Canadian and British degrees.The UAE Embassies in Canada and Britain use various terms such as legalize and certified for this notarizing step.
> 
> After notarizing, I have to get the degree attested to by the UAE Embassy. It is this attestation by the UAE Embassy which is then recognised in the UAE. Since my degree is from Britain, the UAE Embassy in Canada cannot attest to it. I have to first have a photocopy certified by the British Council in Canada. This certification is to authenticate the photocopy to the original. Then I have to send the certified copy to the Foreign Office in the UK for their certification and then finally have it sent to the UAE Embassy in London for their attestation.
> 
> So, for your Thai degree, you can and have to get it certified and attested to in Thailand. For your US degrees, you will have to get them attested to in the US. In all cases, you will first have to start with the original. All these can be done by mail. Check the respective UAE Embassy web-sites for further info and contact them for clarification.
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck.


 Thank you Sabahan. I found a few companies that do this service in the U.S. so I may have them do this for me instead of doing it myself. The cost is not a lot comparing to doing it myself.


----------

